# Verizon S3 WiFi Notification



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to disable this stupid notification? There's always a WiFi status in the ongoing notifications and it just takes up space.

Also, every time I open an app that uses data, it asks me to turn on WiFi, even when I'm nowhere near an open access point.

Other than this, the phone is great so far. I'll probably root it on Monday.


----------



## brickbeats (Nov 16, 2011)

Turn off Wi-Fi notification under Wi-Fi setting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

It is off. Both of these notifications shown even when I have WiFi off completely. I can't be the only person experiencing this.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/06/yo-verizon-whats-with-this-ongoing-wi-fi-toggle-notification/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I fixed this by dumping Verizon and going to T-Mobile. Best decision ever!

(Sorry that probably doesn't help you)

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, doesn't help. The only cell providers here are Verizon and AT&T. Not about to drop my unlimited data for 2gb on a slow network.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

My notifications seem to have stopped today for some bizarre reason. Uncheck notify me, and under advanced check Auto-connect. I know this is of limited help.


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

Heres how to do it:
http://www.droid-lif...-s3/#more-75272

EDIT: Thank you reader of DroidLife Brandon who came up with this.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

mutualexcrement said:


> Heres how to do it:
> http://www.droid-lif...-s3/#more-75272
> 
> EDIT: Thank you reader of DroidLife Brandon who came up with this.


Just saw the article, thanks for posting it  Just got my phone rooted and crap removed. Spent the past hour figuring out how to set up dropbear so I can essentially tether over USB using SSH.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

mutualexcrement said:


> Heres how to do it:
> http://www.droid-lif...-s3/#more-75272
> 
> EDIT: Thank you reader of DroidLife Brandon who came up with this.


Worked like a charm.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Now how the hell do we get rid of this? It shows up randomly when one open apps that use data when I'm near an access point I've used before. It does this with WiFi off.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> Now how the hell do we get rid of this? It shows up randomly when one open apps that use data when I'm near an access point I've used before. It does this with WiFi off.


Go into wifi settings (the wifi must be on) and turn off notifications that should get rid of the popup at least


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

All notification settings are set to Off. If I say remind me later, it comes back probably an hour or so later. What's irritating though is that it shouldn't be able to detect my WiFi if I have WiFi off. That means it is eating up battery checking.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"What's irritating though is that it shouldn't be able to detect my WiFi if I have WiFi off. That means it is eating up battery checking."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now that is some bullshit right there! WTF will Verizon do next just to keep pissing everyone off? Wow.... just...wow![/background]


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

djd338 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"What's irritating though is that it shouldn't be able to detect my WiFi if I have WiFi off. That means it is eating up battery checking."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now that is some bullshit right there! WTF will Verizon do next just to keep pissing everyone off? Wow.... just...wow![/background]


I say everyone with Unlimited data should turn off Wifi and use their phone to download everything they need!!!


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> I say everyone with Unlimited data should turn off Wifi and use their phone to download everything they need!!!


I did, I used tTorrent and downloaded all the stuff I needed for rooting.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> All notification settings are set to Off. If I say remind me later, it comes back probably an hour or so later. What's irritating though is that it shouldn't be able to detect my WiFi if I have WiFi off. That means it is eating up battery checking.


Mine is doing it too now. It really is ridiculous. And yes the fact that it is still running the wifi to chevk despite being "off" is a real issue


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

oddball said:


> Mine is doing it too now. It really is ridiculous. And yes the fact that it is still running the wifi to chevk despite being "off" is a real issue


It would be interesting to see if this is only a Verizon variants or if the other variants are having the same issue. If it is only Verizon, then shame on you Verizon!!!


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

mapatton82 said:


> It would be interesting to see if this is only a Verizon variants or if the other variants are having the same issue. If it is only Verizon, then shame on you Verizon!!!


It will only be the Verizon variant. Just like we are the only version with the constant notification and no toggle. The popup seems to stop only if you remove the wifi you use from the system. And given ho random the timing is I can't gaurantee it's gone I just haven't seen it since I removed the remebered wifi


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

So it definitely only does it around WiFi access points I've connected to. I've been at work for about 3 hours and haven't seen it. I have not yet connected my phone to WiFi here.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661

1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
Here ya go: http://dl.dropbox.co...6001/anycut.apk

2. Fire up AnyCut and create a new shortcut action, find "HiddenMenuWifiOffloading" and tap it. Go to your home screen and click it, change to Disabled.

3. Suck it, Verizon.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661
> 
> 1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
> ...


Score doesn't even need root


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661
> 
> 1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
> ...


Just for clarification, this just disables the popup, not the actual notification entry that appears whenever you are connected to WIFI, right?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have any notification on the stripped ROM. So much better.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I don't have any notification on the stripped ROM. So much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


Which means there's an APP responsible for this.


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661
> 
> 1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
> ...


*Genius!!!!!*


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

We have a super duper radical fast network but we want to bug you not to use it!


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661
> 
> 1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
> ...


I followed these steps and created the shortcut and disable the notification but it is still showing up in the notification dropdown, did I miss something? Any help would be appreciated, this is annoying!!


----------



## sincerity (Jul 25, 2011)

I installed teh stripped version and still have the notification...so I don't think its an app...


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

If your on stripped just use the SQL editor to change the value 10 to 0


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

What I posted earlier disables the pop up message only. You need to be rooted to remove the ongoing notification. See Page 1.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> What I posted earlier disables the pop up message only. You need to be rooted to remove the ongoing notification. See Page 1.


Well I guess it solves one issue!! I guess the only way to remove the on-going notification is to be rooted and use the method shown on DroidLife?


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Well I guess it solves one issue!! I guess the only way to remove the on-going notification is to be rooted and use the method shown on DroidLife?


Yes works great. But its value 10 not 86, I think on Droid life it says value 86


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> GOT IT! I made a post on XDA and someone found a solution.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1763661
> 
> 1. Basically, get AnyCut. It's not on the Play Store anymore and is kinda hard to find.
> ...


Can you get rid of the app after this? I hate having to have apps on my phone to do one thing.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

jdubau55 said:


> Can you get rid of the app after this? I hate having to have apps on my phone to do one thing.


Yes you can get rid of the app. I noticed that my LTE and battery life were worse after doing this though. So I renabled the pop up. And the LTE is working perfectly again. So keep a lookout for things acting out of sync I think big red put something in the system to keep us from disabling their ridiculous tweaks. The effect is much like the pop up irritating but not crippling.


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

oddball said:


> Yes you can get rid of the app. I noticed that my LTE and battery life were worse after doing this though. So I renabled the pop up. And the LTE is working perfectly again. So keep a lookout for things acting out of sync I think big red put something in the system to keep us from disabling their ridiculous tweaks. The effect is much like the pop up irritating but not crippling.


Well yeah because there is obviously a background process scanning to see if there are wifi networks in range even when wifi is off.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

jdubau55 said:


> Well yeah because there is obviously a background process scanning to see if there are wifi networks in range even when wifi is off.


Yes but I can't find it. Of course I am limited as I haven't rooted. So I went with the painless method. I had wifi forget that it has connected to my home network. I only used the home wifi for wireless connection between the computer and the phone anyway, So that means I need to hook up the USB instead. Pretty sure I can live with that. The part that irritated me was that the connection would noticeably hang as the phone tried to get that popup to run and found it disabled so I would get a connection failed notice the first time I tried to load stuff.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> I say everyone with Unlimited data should turn off Wifi and use their phone to download everything they need!!!


That is exactly what I'm doing. I've only turned on wifi to upload a video to youtube since it fails when i'm on LTE.


----------

